# ISPConfig3: SystemProtokoll und Server Updates



## nofreak (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem nun ISPConfig 3 auf meinem Debian Server super läuft und ich sehr zufrieden bin, gibt es im Ablauf noch kleinere Unstimmigkeiten.

1. Das System-Protokoll enthält 64 alte Einträge, die mir im Monitor Modus als Warnung angezeigt werden. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit, das System Protokoll zu löschen. Wie ist das bei ISPConfig3 vorgesehen?

2. Server Updates - Ebensfalls als Warnung präsentiert.
"Eine oder mehrere Komponenten benötigen ein Update " und

Reading package lists...
Building dependency tree...
Reading state information...
The following NEW packages will be installed:
linux-image-2.6.26-2-686
The following packages will be upgraded:
dpkg linux-image-2.6-686 linux-libc-dev
3 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Inst dpkg [1.14.28] (1.14.29 Debian-Security:5.0/stable)
Conf dpkg (1.14.29 Debian-Security:5.0/stable)
Inst linux-image-2.6.26-2-686 (2.6.26-21lenny4 Debian-Security:5.0/stable)
Inst linux-image-2.6-686 [2.6.26+17] (2.6.26+17+lenny1 Debian:5.0.4/stable)
Inst linux-libc-dev [2.6.26-21lenny3] (2.6.26-21lenny4 Debian-Security:5.0/stable)
Conf linux-image-2.6.26-2-686 (2.6.26-21lenny4 Debian-Security:5.0/stable)
Conf linux-image-2.6-686 (2.6.26+17+lenny1 Debian:5.0.4/stable)
Conf linux-libc-dev (2.6.26-21lenny4 Debian-Security:5.0/stable)

Aber auf dem Server passiert nichts. 

Auf dem Server selbst ein apt-get upgrate aufgerufen, liefert nur ein 

 apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
  linux-image-2.6-686
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert.

Wobei man hierbei noch sagen muss, dass mein Provider ein Selbstkomilierten Kernel installiert hatte, den ich nicht haben wollte (konnte) und demzufolge nicht deinstalliert sondern einfach nur im /boot/grub/menu.lst auskommentiert habe, damit der 2.6.26-1-686 wieder geladen wird (bestätigt durch uname -r)

Wie soll ich nun den "normalen" Update Mechanismus wieder aktivieren?

Danke für Hilfe
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

1) Hinter jedem Eintrag im system log ist ein delete button, da musst Du drauf klicken.
2) Ruf auf:

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

wenn dann alles installiert isr, dannändert sich das im ISPConfig Interface nach ein paar Stunden.


----------



## nofreak (15. März 2010)

Tschuldigung, das war wohl nicht präzise genug.

Einen Delete Button gibt es nicht, wenn der Eintrag aus der Kategorie "DEBUG" ist, daher meine Frage.

Das apt-get update && apt-get upgrade habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht, änderte leider nichts an der Meldung von ISPConfig3.


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

```
Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
  linux-image-2.6-686
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert.
```
apt-get install linux-image-2.6-686


----------



## Till (16. März 2010)

> Einen Delete Button gibt es nicht, wenn der Eintrag aus der Kategorie  "DEBUG" ist, daher meine Frage.


Du musst ja auch keine debug Einträge löschen, sondern nur welche mit Status warning oder error.


----------



## mascoxx (12. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst ja auch keine debug Einträge löschen, sondern nur welche mit Status warning oder error.


Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit das für mehrere Events zu machen -> habe viele alte Warnings drinnen und alle einzeln durchzuklicken wäre sehr mühsam...


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Zur Zeit noch nicht. Du kannst höchstens den Status in der mysql DB per SQL ändern.


----------



## mascoxx (12. Aug. 2010)

Thx! Hättest du vl auch die Syntax für mich (und den Rest der Welt) ?


----------



## mascoxx (12. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> ```
> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
> linux-image-2.6-686
> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert.
> ...


 
apt-get dist-upgrade...


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von mascoxx:


> Thx! Hättest du vl auch die Syntax für mich (und den Rest der Welt) ?




```
update sys_log set status = 0 where status > 0;
```


----------



## mascoxx (12. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> ```
> update sys_log set status = 0 where status > 0;
> ```


Irgendwas bockt da noch
--> #1054 - Unknown column 'status' in 'where clause'


----------



## mascoxx (12. Aug. 2010)

update sys_log set loglevel = 0 where loglevel > 0

das is es


----------

